# Cheap Workshop???



## Ryn0nTX (Jun 27, 2012)

Started out by reading the thread where everyone shows off their shop...didn't think it would be a good idea to ask a Q in there so here is the thread....all help is appreciated...thanks for taking the time!

I am looking (desperately) to build a small shop. Because this (below) ain't working. Spending $50 a week in OFF bug spray sucks! I am looking to build a new shop...butt!!!!










I am leasing this home. We are signing a new 12 month lease this month, so I'll be here for at least that much longer. 

Can you help/guide me on the best (and definitely cheapest) way to build a 12x12 shop that looks 'okay' and that I won't lose much on since I can't retain any equity?

I have been looking at upgrading some tools and I don't want them scattered about the backyard. Have you seen any good plans? I was thinking of a slant roof design so I can just lay metal instead of shingle.....any ideas would be great! 

as always...Thank You in advance


----------



## Cliff Betterley (Jul 18, 2012)

*Feel your pain!*

I lease too, but I have a 2 car garage and one stall of that is where my wood working stuff lives. If your lease allows you to but up a shed that would be great, if not your S.O.L.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

how about a shed that you build as panels that you can bolt/unbolt to move in the future if necessary? ive thought about doing this myself, maybe a base that can be split in 2, 4 walls, take off the ridge cap shingles and split the roof in two, replacing those few shingles in the future.
another thought, make it so that the shed splits in two like a double wide mobile home, some nice heavy duty skids and built in attach points for a wench to pull each half onto a trailer..might take one heck of a wench though, lol..


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Use a utility trailer*

It's mobile and can go with you when you leave. They are all defferent sizes, water proof, and you can even air condition it.
Rear doors can be a ramp or typical swing open type. An awning can be set up on the side if you want to work in the shade outside.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/show-us-your-shop-73/
Big Dave's shop, post no. 5 is here:
I just got in from taking pictures of my shop. Being more of an on the job woodworker I have a* shop trailer*. I bought the trailer earlier this year and have it set up just about perfect. I have been wanting this for about 6 years and have been planning it to a T. Here are the pictures, enjoy.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*a cube van?*

Here's a deal on a cube van. You can separate the box off the truck and resell the truck probably at zero total cost, maybe even make a buck:
http://flint.craigslist.org/cto/3134145622.html


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

I think a trailer is the way to go also.I have a 8 by 14 I used on job site, also came in handy when I moved. I like the ramp rear door for its easy getting in and out. Now that Im working from home I use the trailer for furniture delivery's, transport snowmobiles and also use it for my motorcycle garage.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Leasing, there might be restrictions on what you could park in the yard without moving it. I think your best bet is to get a pre-fab shed and have it delivered and make friends with the installation crew. That way, when the time comes to disassemble and move, you know how to knock it down into its pieces again.


----------



## Stodg73 (Jul 10, 2012)

How about an 8' x 21' office trailer converted into a shop.




























This way, you can take it with you when you move. 

I paid $900 for the trailer with a title. I got it used off CraigsList.


----------



## Drakmare (Jul 17, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> Here's a deal on a cube van. You can separate the box off the truck and resell the truck probably at zero total cost, maybe even make a buck:
> http://flint.craigslist.org/cto/3134145622.html



Sorry but this idea is out! Ive been looking for a cheap cube and this happens to be in my area lol Thanks!


----------



## Ryn0nTX (Jun 27, 2012)

Drakmare said:


> Sorry but this idea is out! Ive been looking for a cheap cube and this happens to be in my area lol Thanks!


:laughing:

LMAO!!!! Go get 'em man! But its the idea that counts. I am wide open as far as restrictions go. I live in the country so there aren't any HOA or deed restrictions. But spending $3000 on building and wiring up a shop on a piece of property that I don't own is tough.

I really like the trailer ideas...how do you suppose I would handle the electricity??? Maybe a new breaker box so I can have my own circuits


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

im guessing since you are in the country you have already spoken with nearby farmers, etc. to see if they have an unused outbuilding they'd want to rent out to you?


----------



## Stodg73 (Jul 10, 2012)

When I built my shop trailer, I used a 50', 6 gauge extension cord that I made. I rewired the shop to have plugs every 2', I used my dad's expertise in electrical wiring to make sure that everything was done right. I used 12 gauge wire for this. I also put plugs on the outside of the trailer, both 110v and 220v, in weatherproof boxes. This way I wouldn't have to open the door to run extension cords.


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ryn0nTX said:


> :laughing:
> 
> LMAO!!!! Go get 'em man! But its the idea that counts. I am wide open as far as restrictions go. I live in the country so there aren't any HOA or deed restrictions. But spending $3000 on building and wiring up a shop on a piece of property that I don't own is tough.
> 
> I really like the trailer ideas...how do you suppose I would handle the electricity??? Maybe a new breaker box so I can have my own circuits


what about talking to your lanloard and workign out a deal......you buy/build a permanent shed he cuts you a deal on rent.


----------



## Ryn0nTX (Jun 27, 2012)

troyd, Stodg and tito...Thanks for the advice/replies. I think I have a plan...and it sorta goes hand-in-hand with your suggestions. 

1 - Get with the landlord (they are super cool folks) and ask if he would help with a 15x15' slab. He owns his own a/c business and does a lot of commercial work. I bet he can get a deal. 

2 - I have found a TON of free lumber on craigslist! These folks just want someone to haul it all off. Sure I have to be picky about which boards I use and bring them all to uniform measurements for framing....but is should be a snap??? (debating if fresh wood at a couple of bucks per board is a better option)

3 - Then I frame it up, wire it up, etc....maybe everything for less than $600? I am doing some real sloppy guestimating, but I spend all my time in Lowes and think it sounds right.

The biggest expenses that I have seen with a permanent structure are the slab and electrical. I want a sturdy (LEVEL) slab and lot's of plugs! So I will need a licensed electrician to advise me on my breaker box, tie-ins, etc. and then double check my work when I am ready to fire it up! Hey! Don't most licensed a/c techs know a thing or two about electricity?

Just having fun with this....but I am serious about getting this done....However I was on craigslist looking for a used trailer when I found the wood! :stupid: I have a little ADD issue when browsing the internet....lol...don't ask how I found wood while looking for a trailer!


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Very nice ryan..and well the guys whom installed my central air did there own electrical work.
it also may be worthwhile checking into if you have a donation based building materials store in your area, here we have habitat for humanity restore, where builders, remodlers donate both new and used building materials, and they sell cheap for additional funding for there building projects. you can come across new and used windows, doors, floor covering, electrical anything. i was down there once and they had 3/4 4x8 sheets of MDF for 10 bucks a sheet.
otherwise keep scaning the CL adds, i wound up spending 30 dollars on R-11 for my shop, its 14x20 with 24" oc framing.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Your plan entails a large of work and expense for a place you will use for well less than one year. I think you would be lucky to get 6 months of use out of it. And what are the odds that the property owner is going to want that building left on his property?

For that money and effort I would look around your area and see if there is a place that would let you rent time on their machines and workshop.

George


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

How did you come to 15 x 15? sounds small.....at least to me. I have a 20x 20 garage, and even with limited equipment it seems small to me. Go out with some string or tape and mark 15x15 and see if that would work for you.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

tito5 said:


> How did you come to 15 x 15? sounds small.....at least to me. I have a 20x 20 garage, and even with limited equipment it seems small to me. Go out with some string or tape and mark 15x15 and see if that would work for you.


I dream of 15x15.


----------



## Ryn0nTX (Jun 27, 2012)

cocheseuga said:


> I dream of 15x15.



LOL...well my tent is 12x12'...so I thought an air conditioned (bug free!!!) 15x15 sounded great! I am just shooting ideas...really enjoy all the feedback.

I also figured that if I went the trailer route....tough to get more than 8' wide?


----------



## Ryn0nTX (Jun 27, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> Your plan entails a large of work and expense for a place you will use for well less than one year. I think you would be lucky to get 6 months of use out of it. And what are the odds that the property owner is going to want that building left on his property?
> 
> For that money and effort I would look around your area and see if there is a place that would let you rent time on their machines and workshop.
> 
> George


Hi George - Thank you for your time. I am a hard working fool. Like most I under estimate the time it might take just out of eagerness and dreams....but I do feel confident that I can erect a 15x15' box in a week or so. Not worried about windows, just a nice, tight fitting rectangle for my a/c :thumbsup:

BUT...I am curious about your suggestion. Renting space in an existing shop....do people do that?


----------

